# Both Charger and BMS have CP and PP lines



## 18650 (May 20, 2016)

if its can enable you should let the bms just turn it on with cancontrol. Let orion handle the charge port


----------



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

Not sure if this is any help to you, but CP and PP are Command Pilot and Proximity Pilot wires that have to do with the J1772 charging port.They tell the onboard hardware that the cable is connected (proximity) and then _I think_ the car is supposed to send out a signal on the command wire for the wall charger to start delivering power. 

I agree with 18650 that if the BMS is set up to handle communicating to an external charging source, then let the BMS control the charger over can, and dont connect the charger to the port.


----------



## McConrad (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi Mike.
Do you have the FCI charge socket? If yes the image shows the cp / pp lines.
Your charge lead when connected to the socket shorts out the pp wire to PE inside the handle so the BMS / charger know the lead is connected and not to Enable drive. CP line is for current demand/request between the wall box and vehicle charger. hope this helps.


----------

